# PICS FROM THE SKIDKINGS VBC JULY 4TH REVOLUTION RIDE



## SKIDKINGSVBC (Jul 6, 2017)

GREAT DAY AS USUAL WITH THE SKIDKINGS VINTAGE BICYCLE CLUB ,THANKS TO THE 60 PLUS RIDERS WHO CAME DOWN TO OLD TOWN TACOMA AND THE FREEDOM FEST .PERFECT DAY TO CELEBRATE OUR COUNTRYS BIRTH DATE ...THANKS TO THE SPAR TAVERN FOR THE GREAT HOSPITALITY , AND MOTHER NATURE FOR GREAT WEATHER !


----------



## markivpedalpusher (Jul 6, 2017)

Nice way to represent! You guys even have a trick rider in your group :eek:


----------



## catfish (Jul 6, 2017)

Great turn out.


----------



## GTs58 (Jul 6, 2017)

Big group!


----------



## tripple3 (Jul 6, 2017)

You're my hero! Great photo


----------

